# Draining a Hymer B544



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Title says it all really. 
How do I drain the fresh water tank on my 1997 Hymer B544 (Fiat Ducato base) ?? 

I have had a good look round and cannot find a drain tap anywhere, no obvious outlets in the bottom of the tank either.

Do I have to pump it into the sink and out via the grey waste tank ?? Seems a bit of a long winded procees if I do.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Plod and welcome to MHFacts;

Look where the submersible pump is at the bottom of the tank have a feel round and you should find a small plug a bit like that on a caravan sink. that is the drain oulet.
I had a similar query when I first got my Hymer and on mine the water pump was hiding the plug, so you might have to move that aside first.

pete


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My model is earlier than yours. I have a drain tap in the small cupboard between the fridge and cupboard/oven,it is adjacent to the shut off taps for the gas. Just a flip up lever.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Plod and welcome to MHFacts;
> 
> Look where the submersible pump is at the bottom of the tank have a feel round and you should find a small plug a bit like that on a caravan sink. that is the drain oulet.
> I had a similar query when I first got my Hymer and on mine the water pump was hiding the plug, so you might have to move that aside first.
> ...


Hi Plod, and welcome.

Ours is the same as Peejay's, however, I wish it did have an internal tap to drop the tank. It would certainly be more convenient.

Jock.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow that was quick !!!

Many thanks everybody, torch in hand I will now go and locate said drain !!! Thanks again.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Just in case you don't find it.. mine a 1999.... has a plug in the tank as mentioned and also two taps under the sink...you have to remove a false floor section to get to them though....

HTH


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

navman said:


> Just in case you don't find it.. mine a 1999.... has a plug in the tank as mentioned and also two taps under the sink...you have to remove a false floor section to get to them though....
> 
> HTH


Thanks Navman,

I'll be out there in the morning looking for false floors, and taps under the sink. You never know, do you? :wink:

Jock.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mine is a '93 B534, Plug is as same as been mentioned. ie Off with big red screw cap, reach down to one side where pump is dangling, gently nudge to one side and the 'bath' plug will be revealed

Mike


----------



## firsttimer (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Mrplodd
I've got a Hymer camp swing 494, possibly similar set up with regards to the water tank etc. 

Mine also has a small plug (same as a small sink plug really, around the size of a 2p piece) easily accessible through the large screw out cap on top of the tank.

The drain tap is under the cupboard floor under the sink on mine, I took mine out to find it but had a B of a job to ge the floor back in. It does actually have a large circular hole cut in the floor to allow to access to this tap, but until I lifted the floor panel, I didn't know what I was reaching into and pulling! It is just a tap on a 3 pipe junction, when the tap is folded down either left or right it is closed, when it is straight upright, it is open. This tap allows the boiler tank to drain I think.

Think you also have to have the taps open mid way between hot and cold and the power to the water pump turned off so it's not damaged by the tap being open and no water being pumped through.

This is all what I've been led to beleive so far anyway, it all seemed very convelouted to me but my tank meter was showing the tank as half full even though the fresh water tank was empty, until I opened this tap and drove the vehicle around a bit, now it shows the tank as empty.

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## Mistemina (Jan 6, 2010)

*The drain plug on the Hymer B544*

We only got our Van two days ago and the manual is not very good as it tells you to take the large inspection cap off the fresh water tank tank and pull the drain plug when in fact that cap is just for inspection and cleaning. You actually have to unscrew the pump and lift it out. under the pump is the tiny drain plug that you need to pull out to drain the tank. The hot water tank should drain automatically if you have the Trumatic C boiler which has the safety valve with the red knob on top.You will find it next to the boiler in the base of the wardrobe. We drained the system last night and also fund that for certain systems you can run the hot air heater without the boiler having water in it so we had it on today to air the van. Note that you can not do that with all the systems but it works on the trumatic c. 
If you have not got the auto saftey valve then you will need to manually open the safety valve before you can drain the boiler.
Hope that helps as new to it myself but as it was so cold last night needed to get it drained so spent a lot of time looking.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The drain plug on the Hymer B544*



Mistemina said:


> We only got our Van two days ago and the manual is not very good . . .


You're complaining!!!! 8O 8O

We got ours last Saturday and the manuel (_pun absolutely intended_) is entirely in Spanish.

To be more accurate, the habitation manual is OK, but the Peugeot base vehicle came with (as I said) a "manuel"! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: The drain plug on the Hymer B544*



Mistemina said:


> We only got our Van two days ago and the manual is not very good as it tells you to take the large inspection cap off the fresh water tank tank and pull the drain plug when in fact that cap is just for inspection and cleaning. You actually have to unscrew the pump and lift it out. under the pump is the tiny drain plug that you need to pull out to drain the tank. The hot water tank should drain automatically if you have the Trumatic C boiler which has the safety valve with the red knob on top.You will find it next to the boiler in the base of the wardrobe. We drained the system last night and also fund that for certain systems you can run the hot air heater without the boiler having water in it so we had it on today to air the van. Note that you can not do that with all the systems but it works on the trumatic c.
> If you have not got the auto saftey valve then you will need to manually open the safety valve before you can drain the boiler.
> Hope that helps as new to it myself but as it was so cold last night needed to get it drained so spent a lot of time looking.


Hi Mistemina,

That's exactly how our system works. Brilliant, isn't it?

Please beware of pulling the drain plug out of it's recess using the chain. It tends to become detached at the plug end. I went to B & Q , having measured the length of chain, and replaced it for pennies. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: The drain plug on the Hymer B544*

That small drain plug is a right pain as the chain often comes off on mine so a better chain and "connection" is a good idea.
The other 2 drain taps - mine are underneath the wardrope under a small trap door which lifts up - are, I think, air vents so that all the water can be drained out.
When you put water back in remember to turn them closed, put the drain plug back and pull up the automatic drain plug on the Truma water/heating system.

Bob


----------

